# Using pellets in your gas smoker...



## worbs2 (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a Master Built 2-door propane smoker. Used it twice and really, really like this unit. Questions:

Has anyone used _Traeger_ Wood Pellet in there propane smoker? If so, what was your results and did you prefer over chips?
How did you make the product work in unit?
 
Thanks, Worbs


----------



## Dutch (Jan 16, 2013)

Years ago, I sent my daughter to the store to pick me up some wood chunks to use in my GOSM and she brought home a bag of hickory wood pellets instead.  I went ahead and used them by putting the pellets in the chip holder.  It worked, the ribs I cooked had a hint of hickory and the pellets burned through quicker than I would have liked.

Now I use Todds amazing pellet contraption and his pitmaster blend of pellets for my GOSM.

Your milage may vary (YMMV)


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 16, 2013)

I also use Todd's AMNPS in my GOSM but I have an external firebox I added to make the AMNPS work. I read a lot about the AMNPS not burning in a propane smoker so I built the firebox.

It seems to me the pellets would burn too fast just put it in the chip pan.

Dutch, how does the AMNPS work in your GOSM?


----------



## Dutch (Jan 16, 2013)

Dave, years ago I added a chargriller side fire box to my BB GOSM.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Dutch! I thought you had done that but couldn't remember.


----------



## hoffmo86 (Jan 1, 2016)

Can i use pellets or brisqutts in masterbuilt propane smoker or even just small chunjs off if my apple tree the manual says no pelletts no chunks


----------

